# Deerslayer Fork



## GozaSC (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a slingshot which belonged to either my grandfather or my great-grandfather. The only marking on it is the word "Deerslayer" right above the handle. Can any of you date this slingshot and tell me where i can find a fewe replacement bands for it? I would love to shoot it!

Regards,
David


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

GozaSC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a slingshot which belonged to either my grandfather or my great-grandfather. The only marking on it is the word "Deerslayer" right above the handle. Can any of you date this slingshot and tell me where i can find a fewe replacement bands for it? I would love to shoot it!
> 
> ...


Heirlooms







... deserve a pic or two, if you could. May help others give a positive i.d. also.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I believe Flatband has a Deerslayer. Perhaps he'll shed some light on the vintage. IIRC, bands would be flatbands using the "matchstick" method of mounting to the fork. Flatband or Tex-Shooter can hook you up with some nice ones.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.profitfro...-slingshots.htm

http://www.slingshot...1_2/vintage.htm

http://www.melchiorm...old_tinker.html

You'll find info on those three pages about it or it's little brother the killdeer and Flatband will be the man to get bands from (OK Tex too it's just that I've gotten bands fron FB before so I knew he had them). According to what I know the vintage could be from the 50's to 70's


----------



## GozaSC (Apr 19, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> Heirlooms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a pic, sorry for the quality. It's only an iPhone photo, but it's all I've got at the moment:










Harpersgrace, thanks for the links. I saw the first two while attempting to research it myself, but had not seen the third. I was trying to figure out what the band looked like! I'm hoping one of your friends on here has a few bands I can pick up. I'd love to shoot this thing!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how Tex-Shooter does business (ie if he has a website or you email him) as for Flatband you can PM him, Email him or he also sells on ebay under the same name. I'm sure either would be happy to set you up with a couple of sets. 
Congrats on the great frame.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a Tinker Deerslayer, which was the larger version of the Killdeer.
Here is a link to an assembled Killdeer:
http://www.melchiormenzel.de/slingshots_old_tinker.html


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are links to both FLat and Tex in the Vendor Classified section:

Flatband

Tex-Shooter


----------



## GozaSC (Apr 19, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Here are links to both FLat and Tex in the Vendor Classified section:
> 
> Flatband
> 
> Tex-Shooter


Thanks! I've sent a PM to each. I hope one of them is able to give me a hand!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just noticed that uses the same forefinger and thumb grip pads as my Shootist. I just goes to show how hard it is to come up with anything new.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I own a Tinker Killdeer, and believe it is an extremely well designed slingshot. The size is just right and the Finger pads are comfortable.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Very good design.

Where can I buy this slingshot? It's wonderful even a copy-edition


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> Very good design.
> 
> Where can I buy this slingshot? It's wonderful even a copy-edition


Good luck, there is no reproduction that I know of and they very very rarely come up on ebay.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Tinker slingshots are an old favorite among shooters and I have both models in my collection! The only thing I would warn one about them is they are made of a zinc alloy and are brittle. Don't try to bend one or even drop one on concrete, as it will probably break. I don't shoot mine as they are worth too much to take a chance on breaking one and I could not stand that. I just like my old slingshots too much. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Amen to that Tex!







Flatband


----------

